# Appli qui ne s'ouvre pas après mise à jour iOS



## pipelette_1313 (5 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour

Depuis la dernière mise à jour de Candy Crush (que j'ai faite hier par l'AppStore), je lance Candy Crush sur mon iPhone 4, ça s'ouvre et on dirait que ça se ferme de suite. Or, quand je double clique sur le bouton home, je vois bien que l'app est ouverte, mais dès que je clique sur le fenêtre Candy Crush, elle disparait aussitôt. J'ai redémarré plusieurs fois l'iPhone. J'ai synchronisé via l'app Store, j'ai remis à jour mon numéro de CB dans iTuneStore...

iPhone 4 iOS : 7.1.2
Candy Crush : Version : 1.80.1

Je ne suis pas connecté à FaceBook, je n'ai pas de compte et je n'en veux pas.
Mon iPhone est synchronisé à mon macBook Pro mais je ne sais pas si cela sauvegarde la progression du jeu. Je n'ai pas envie de tout perdre !!!!

(ça me fait pareil pour le jeu 4 Images 1 mot, mais d'autres appli marchent très bien).

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2016)

Sur un iPad mini resté comme toi sous iOS 7.1.2, Candy Crush crashe très souvent (et ce depuis plusieurs versions....)

Parfois ça passe, et parfois il faut relancer le jeu 5 ou 6 fois pour pouvoir jouer. 
Parfois meme il faut éteindre et redémarrer l'iPad.


----------



## pipelette_1313 (5 Septembre 2016)

Là c'est la première fois que ça me fait ça sur cet iphone. J'ai beau redémarrer, mettre à jour, synchroniser avec macBook pro, etc...
Rien ne change...


----------



## pipelette_1313 (6 Septembre 2016)

Personne n'a une autre idée ?
J'ai beau redémarrer l'iphone4, lancer plusieurs fois l'appli, etc... rien n'y fait. Je ne peux plus jouer. 
Je n'ai pas envie de perdre ma progression mais visiblement je n'ai rien de sauvegardé...
Pas de problème avec mon iPhone6 mais je n'ai pas ma progression sur celui-ci.

Serait-ce un problème de mémoire, de place ????


----------



## pabar (7 Septembre 2016)

Peut-être un problème avec iOS 7 qui commence à dater


----------



## pipelette_1313 (8 Septembre 2016)

oui mais sur iPhone 4 pas moyen de mettre autre chose...
Du coup... Vu que visiblement personne n'a d'idée... J'ai une autre question.

Quand je jouais, je "voyais" d'autre joueurs à qui je pouvais demander de l'aide (sans être connecté à FB, j'ai pas de compte). Est-ce que ça veut dire que je suis connecté à King.com et que ma progression est peut-etre sauvegardée quelque part ?
Ayant un iPhone6, je pourrais récupérer tout ça dessus si on me dit comment faire...

Merci beaucoup


----------

